# problem with thermostat 98 altima



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

98 altima GXE 136k

I posted the other day with no replys so i went under the hood and found that the connection between the upper radiator hose and the wires that also connect to the alt. has broken off. i wish i knew what this connection was called and how to replace it. it connects to the engine where the upper radiator hose connects and stands out like a nipple.. it just snapped off prolly due to corrosion. can i sodder it on? do i need a new one? how can i fix it? again anything will help. thanks.


----------

